# Remote code to work LG LCD TV



## zzyzxuk (May 3, 2004)

I just bought an LG LCD TV, and am trying to find the correct code to input into the remote so it'll control the t.v.

The menu in TIVO doesn't list LG as an option, and these forums show a few links to a page called "how to manually search for remote control codes", but the link is dead.

Any ideas how to do this?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

For a list of codes u can try http://www.morlocks.co.uk/stormpages/images/tivotv.pdf

Also http://customersupport.tivo.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=A8722F21-6F9A-42EC-8626-02DCEF837619 for code search info

I suspect however you will not find a code that works due to the age of our remotes.

The new Tivo Series 3 "glo" remote however can learn codes and works with our old Tivo's

One UK source for these is http://www.tivoheaven.com/remote.htm

Automan.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

You will find the Goldstar codes are compatible with LG TV's


----------

